# post pics of your Vw bus or Vans.....



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers.....*

I just got a 68 and I'm looking for pics to make sure this is what I'm going to pick up. I could be wrong about what to call them. I know I just want one, thanks anyways!!!










_Modified by Hey its Antman at 1:17 AM 10-19-2004_


----------



## toledo-ed (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Check out the Samba, they will have some listed in the classified.
http://www.thesamba.com


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (toledo-ed)*

up's......


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

you guys are so afraid to show us your buses!!!!







I'm asking because I just got one and I'm looking for ideas.


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

























This is my 2wd. That was before I got the Syncro. The Syncro is a bit rusty but still looks pretty cool. I dont any pics of it online right now. Stay tuned though








The 2wd is now lowered about 2" without the driving lights. Its for sale too








edit: I figured out how to put pics in







so I added a couple more.


_Modified by Rabbit 16v at 6:07 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Rabbit 16v)*


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*











_Modified by AzBarber at 9:43 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*

Hey Rabbit 16V - what rims are those, I like


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*


































Some pics from recently. The first shows my new brush guard. The rest are from this past Sunday. The guy in the red shirt made up the black stripe for me and helped me install it. Or, rather, I helped him.


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

Here's mine at the moment


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (CdnVWJunk-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnVWJunk-e* »_Hey Rabbit 16V - what rims are those, I like









They are stock Audi A4 wheels.


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Wolf)*

What's that? A speed hole?


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (MagicBus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MagicBus* »_What's that? A speed hole?









Nah, so I can service the back of the fridge


----------



## 5cyltdi (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Wolf)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1183119
I know it's only a boring panel van but at least it's a T5 
Thanks to Room 13 for hosting pics (even after all this time







)


----------



## jshaddvw (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (toledo-ed)*

this is my 70 bus


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*

I love them all *more, more, more*.....


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*

I can't tell if that's a sunroof. I had a 70 sunroof van in red and white back about a thousand years ago. What memories...
Az


----------



## syncroserge (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

I hope I don't mess up this posting pic thing








This is my Turbo Diesel Syncro Westfalia on top of Imogene Pass in Colorado last august during Syncro Safari '04.








Serge


----------



## Mr Wolf (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (syncroserge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syncroserge* »_This is my Turbo Diesel Syncro Westfalia on top of Imogene Pass in Colorado last august during Syncro Safari '04.










Sorry Serge, but MSN won't link to the pic, but I copied it over to somewhere else for you...








I see you got a ShadyBoy - we picked one up a couple of years ago and it's great (as long as you don't get snowed on - on May long weekend).








-Keith


----------



## 36hp (Nov 21, 2001)

It's not a Bus but here is my 59 Singlecab, it has a bit of wood in it.








And this is a friends 86 Doublecab


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (36hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *36hp* »_And this is a friends 86 Doublecab









might want to use the prefix "Brazilian" before the '86 Doublecab.. will make for fewer questions


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Rabbit 16v)*

A4 16" right? those are et45.. did you machine the centers and use spacers? what about control arm clearance? what size tires? what size spacers? longer studs?


----------



## syncroserge (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jordanvw)*

Hi Chris,
If you are asking about A4 16" wheels you are probably reffering to my
van. Actually they are the VW 16X5.5 ET 34 steel wheels with New Beetle
hubcaps. Funny thing is the holes in the hubcaps line up almost perfectly
with the holes in the wheels so you have to be within feet to see through
the deception. Tires are 225X75R16 BFG ATs. On 14" trailing arms as far
as I know they're fine but I have 16" ones and they "self adlusted"!!
the rear edge of the fenders.
Serge


----------



## CTB1 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (syncroserge)*

Here's mine:


----------



## 36hp (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (jordanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordanvw* »_
might want to use the prefix "Brazilian" before the '86 Doublecab.. will make for fewer questions









I should, but there are more than enough clues. Icepick rear door handle, paintd handles, low tilt, painted hubcaps, different gate hinges......


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

heres a couple on ebay.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif enjoy








































































I think Pimp my ride just raised the bar on these babies





















!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Mr Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Wolf* »_








Sorry Serge, but MSN won't link to the pic, but I copied it over to somewhere else for you...








I see you got a ShadyBoy - we picked one up a couple of years ago and it's great (as long as you don't get snowed on - on May long weekend).








-Keith


Those New Beetle hub caps look good on there!


----------



## snowone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

Here's my '90 Syncro Westy @ da beach...


----------



## syncroserge (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Those New Beetle hub caps look good on there!

Merci! I prefer steel wheels for serious off-roading but that's no reason
not to look nicccce








Speaking of good looking Vanagons Eric, I think this thread is ripe
for a few pics of your van. Man if I had some cash to spare it would
make the perfect Dr. Jekyll to my Mr. Hyde


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (syncroserge)*

Still available, 87 Wolfsburg edition weekender package, comes complete with 275hp


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

A Vanagon at the drag strip?
Thanks for the laugh. That made my day!
Az


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AzBarber* »_A Vanagon at the drag strip?
Thanks for the laugh. That made my day!
Az

That's the reaction I get from the Honda kids... until they get spanked. Then they all have to see what's in the back!
14.6 sec 1/4 @ 92 mph not too shabby for a brick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwoutlaws (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello i me new ,
i ll post a picture of my 2000 T4 2,5 TDI


----------



## jcwCT (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Mr Wolf)*

Just curious...
Are those louvres behind the rear wheels oem or aftermarket? And are they functional?


----------



## vwoutlaws (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry my englisch is not verry good !
what do you mean with 
Are those louvres behind the rear wheels oem or aftermarket?


----------



## syncroserge (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jcwCT)*

You are probably talking about my silver syncro.
They are FAKE!








Just stickers, they look pretty good though.
They were available everywhere here in Canada
for years.


----------



## ruthlesstyper (Nov 25, 2004)

hey anyone got specs and more pix of the van featured in the gallery. It looks like it got a turbo set up. thanks


----------



## crusadervw (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jcwCT)*

all these busses r making me miss mine 69 bus i had then i sold it oh y did i sell it


----------



## Huw (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (crusadervw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crusadervw* »_all these busses r making me miss mine 69 bus i had then i sold it oh y did i sell it












































"We _used_ to have a 'freak bus.' In a way, the '60s ended the day we sold it - December 31, 1969."
Can anyone name the source of that quote?


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (MagicBus)*

Ken Kesey?
Az


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*

Not sure who that is, but no. Try again


----------



## CTB1 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (MagicBus)*

Homer Simpson?


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (CTB1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTB1* »_Homer Simpson?









SO close! In fact, that was a Simpsons quote, but not a main character. In the episode where Homer decides to become a hippie, he asks some old hippie friends of his mother where their freak bus was, and that was the response. The character was either Seth or Munchie, and was voiced by George Carlin.


_Modified by MagicBus at 2:21 PM 11-30-2004_


----------



## Eurous (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jcwCT)*

I like the purple van! it must be so fun to go on trips!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eurous)*

Most recent pic from this weekend...
PDX - Everett - PDX... tank and a half...
We did a top speed run just past exit 14 on I-5. Ever see a Vanagon speedo go all the way around back to the peg? (I took out my odo reset button). We hit the peg and it was still creeping up.



































_Modified by Eric Didier at 11:27 PM 12-5-2004_


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

Hotness!!!!


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_We did a top speed run just past exit 14 on I-5. Ever see a Vanagon speedo go all the way around back to the peg? (I took out my odo reset button). We hit the peg and it was still creeping up.










eric, i posted this link up to the vanagon list..boy was that a mistake.. there are a bunch of naysayers and doubters on there, as usual....







are you on the vanagon list, and could you see some of the responses?
dont worry about what they say, youve still got one of the hottest vans i know of..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jordanvw)*

Sorry for the confusion, the pic shows the new speedo at an indicated "0", posted the pic just to show you guys that the reset button is gone and the new face goes to 125mph.
I'll open an offer to all that don't think a Vanagon can physically attain 130+, bring your GPS and $20. I'll provide the vanagon.


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

I posted to the Vanagon list with some extra info to back you up, Eric. I am not the type to condone Busarus, but you have done a nice job and put alot of time and effort into your bus. Its really a shame to see people knocking your Van and they dont even know the story.
[thugvoice]I got yer back homie[/thugvoice]


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Rabbit 16v)*

I'm so used to it, that's why I invite everybody to go for a ride in it. Sometimes I can't believe it myself. I mean really, a Vanagon doing over 130mph? I think my stock 2.1 wasser leaker could do 95mph with 95hp... now add 180hp... hmm 130mph doesn't seem that far away, especially if your new engine has a red line of 7250rpm's vs 5200rpm's.
BTW, I have a tall 3rd & 4th. 
Lets make a video! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jshaddvw (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

I feel like im the only one who actually has a bus not a EV or Vanagon on this forum. is it just me or is it true. what happened to all the busses. i dont even like EVs or vanagons they are not the real thing and never will be. air cooled is the only way to go.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshaddvw* »_I feel like im the only one who actually has a bus not a EV or Vanagon on this forum. is it just me or is it true. what happened to all the busses. i dont even like EVs or vanagons they are not the real thing and never will be. air cooled is the only way to go.









I had a 78 Westy until 2001 when I bought the EV. 
And you're right, it's not the real thing. At least if the real thing involves freezing in the winter, sweating in the summer, largely being a speedbump to other drivers, and wondering what was going to go wrong *this trip*.
All that stuff sure does build character.
But then again, as a professional drag racer, it's obvious that you and I think a little differently about a lot of things. 
Az


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshaddvw* »_I feel like im the only one who actually has a bus not a EV or Vanagon on this forum. is it just me or is it true. what happened to all the busses. i dont even like EVs or vanagons they are not the real thing and never will be. air cooled is the only way to go.









Well, maybe you should hang out in the aircooled forum.

I can understand not liking Eurovans if you're a bus guy, but sorry... a Vanagon is VERY close to your bus, like it or not.
The aircooled Vanagons, for example, had the same exact engine as the late buses. The later watercooled Vanagons had what's basically just a watercooled version of that late bus engine.
I've been in both. The interior dimensions "feel" similar. I have a last year, 1991 Vanagon which I find is a "somewhat" modern take on the bus idea. Don't forget that all Vanagons, like your bus, were rear-engined.
Like what you like. Like what you have. If you can't like what you have, get something you'll like.


----------



## tres_arboles (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Better late than never. Another WRX Vanagon (90 Carat)
























The purists blanch and the naysayers shake their heads but its fast as hell and all the fun







.
David, Seattle


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (tres_arboles)*

WRX Vanagon owners unite!
I still wanna see yours in person! we need to do a trade drive to see the difference in performance.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

eric, do u know if the wrx conversion can be done to an automatic vanagon? or would i just grenade the tranny?


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jordanvw)*

There are 3 of them in existence! I actually have the only manual.
The WRX posted above is an automatic. It's a much easier conversion than the manual.
I think David (above) is on his 2nd auto trans. I'm on my 2nd as well, but I guess using a stock trans isn't really the way to go.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_
I think David (above) is on his 2nd auto trans. I'm on my 2nd as well, but I guess using a stock trans isn't really the way to go. 



ugh...







so i guess i should start stockpiling auto trannies...








if im easy off the line will the stock trannys last, mated to a wrx motor? or is there any mods that can be done to the stock auto trans to change gear ratios/shift points/add extra cooling to make them last longer???


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jordanvw)*

read up on the Smallcar.com site, Brian has a lot of experience with the auto's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jordanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordanvw* »_
eric, i posted this link up to the vanagon list..boy was that a mistake.. there are a bunch of naysayers and doubters on there, as usual....







are you on the vanagon list, and could you see some of the responses?
dont worry about what they say, youve still got one of the hottest vans i know of.. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I take it you're talking about Vanagon Gerry. I was on the list, and Syncrrg, but got fed up with all the negative vibes.


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (tres_arboles)*

Tres,
Can you tell me the wheel setup for your van. Are those Porsche Cup 1?? Can you tell me the rim size, offset and any spacer/adapters you used.
thanks


----------



## ekv (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers.....*

here's a recent pic of my van...only a waterboxer, but manage to avg ~23mpg, even through LA traffic.










_Modified by ekv at 2:34 AM 1-31-2005_


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (ekv)*

Those wheels look better on your Vanagon than they do on the benz!


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

Eric Can you give specifics on you wheel fitment. Would they work same for 17" Porsche wheels??


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (foamcarver)*

You still need to buy adapters, 
5x112 to 5x130...
keep the overall offset to 30-35mm
For example: Porsche 17" cup wheels offset 52mm. to get to 30mm, you would need a 22mm adapter, only problem is min thickness for an adapter is 25mm. 3mm won't kill you.
You want the Porsche alloys with the larger offsets, you can make up the offset and center the wheel with the adapter.
Some of the 928 disc style alloys are 65mm offset, I think that is the max Porsche ever made.


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

I see. Will they still make an adapter if it is only 22mm? What about using a 25mm adapter and machining the wheel 3mm to compensate for the adapter? So this setup would be same for front and rear? Thanks for your help your knowledge is priceless. By the way have ever considered fabricating the porsche big brake upgrade and selling it as a bolt on component?


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (foamcarver)*

Sorry one more question. For all those with the bigger wider wheels. Has this upgrade improved the handling of you van much? Especially with the lateral movement in high wind conditions. Im running lowered spring by H&R with Bilstiens and I expected it to handle a lot better. Still searching for tighter handling.......


----------



## jshaddvw (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (MagicBus)*

sorry guys but your right a ev or vanogon resemble a bus. thats right resemble. want to be like it but never will. i dont know what piece of s!!! u drove but my heat works fine and so does my defroster. maybe instead of buying a new car you should try restoring the old one. oh wait that wont work it has to be in perfect condition before you will drive it right. its all about looks. oh yea a 78 westy hmmmmm hardly would consider that a real bus thats like saying a super beetle is a real bug. talk to any real bug person and they will tell you never get a super beetle. and the last time i checked this is an aircooled forum vans and transporters - all years well im not sure but i think a 1970 transporter type 2 (bus) is within those guidelines. get your [email protected]# straight before you start talking that way i wont have to embarrass you







again.


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshaddvw* »_i wont have to embarrass you







again.

My first car was a '59 single cab. I've also owned a '69 sunroof van, two beetles, (a 70 and a 66 convertible) a Karmann Ghia with a Porsche motor in it, a squareback and a fastback. The 78 had the best heat of the bunch.
Do you live in Florida? Or are you part Eskimo?
I'm not exactly new to the program. I'm glad you enjoy your vehicle. I enjoy mine as well.
Az


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*

Your experience with VW's is apparent if you really think you can compare the heat in an air cooled vw versus a water cooled VW. I have owned over 20 split window busses and at least 5 of those have had heating systems in top notch perfect working order. You are right that in most cases the heat is pretty good, but try driving in 15 degree weather for any amount of time. No matter how big of hill you are climbing there is not enough engine heat to keep the cab warm. The other good one is driving up to the mountains all toasty and warm as you climb up. Then after skiing for 8hrs you come back down, the air cooled heater won't catch up until about the time you get back to town, leaving you scraping your windshield by hand. Not exactly safe in treachorous winter driving conditions. I love the splitties, they are as cool as you can get, but they don't compare to the later vans when comfort and safety are involved. I have two small kids to think about now, and it would be selfish of me to make them deal with my obsession. So right now I drive Vanagons, but some day I will have a pre 1960 double door panel with a Porsche Boxster motor and 6 spd tranny. Maybe after the girls go to college. By the way I don't think anyone here started out insulting your ride.
Craig


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (spaeth)*

Foam, look at a ruler to see how much 3mm is, it's less than an 1/8th of an inch...
I wouldn't sweat it unless it interferes with body clearance.
Having 7.5" wide wheels with 40series tires makes for a harsher ride, but handling is amazing. 9" rears really helps too.
I don't even notice side winds. We just had a major wind storm last week, gusts to 70mph, I was following a semi truck in a cross wind that was noticeably going sideways , the cab was hugging the center line and the trailer was nearly on the shoulder. I could feel the wind, but it never made the van unstable to the point that I had to correct any steering input. 
I take the on ramp from west bound Airport way onto I-205 heading south. It's a nice loop that's a decreasing radius, the van grips so well that the fuel in the tank is forced to the left under extreme G force and I stall as I enter the fwy. This happens with less than a half tank.
I would love to take it to a Porsche track day, but I worry about the fuel starvation thing.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshaddvw* »_sorry guys but your right a ev or vanogon resemble a bus. thats right resemble. want to be like it but never will. i dont know what piece of s!!! u drove but my heat works fine and so does my defroster. maybe instead of buying a new car you should try restoring the old one. oh wait that wont work it has to be in perfect condition before you will drive it right. its all about looks. oh yea a 78 westy hmmmmm hardly would consider that a real bus thats like saying a super beetle is a real bug. talk to any real bug person and they will tell you never get a super beetle. and the last time i checked this is an aircooled forum vans and transporters - all years well im not sure but i think a 1970 transporter type 2 (bus) is within those guidelines. get your [email protected]# straight before you start talking that way i wont have to embarrass you







again.


Do you park your bus in your mouth!!!! Cause you gotta big one!!


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

Great to hear encouraging stories like yours, makes me feel more confidient of doing it myself. I'd hate for it to be an upgrade for cosmetic purposes only. I'm also thinking about doing the 2.5 Subie conversion. Not brave enought to drive a 250hp vanagon. hehe. I was looking into having someone prep the motor and do all the neccesasary fabrications and then drop it into the van. No one here in Hawaii is willing to touch that kind of conversion. It seems pretty straight foward once you got the motor and wiring harness in place. Any suggestions? Motor/year etc.......


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshaddvw* »_sorry guys but your right a ev or vanogon resemble a bus. thats right resemble. want to be like it but never will. i dont know what piece of s!!! u drove but my heat works fine and so does my defroster. maybe instead of buying a new car you should try restoring the old one. oh wait that wont work it has to be in perfect condition before you will drive it right. its all about looks. oh yea a 78 westy hmmmmm hardly would consider that a real bus thats like saying a super beetle is a real bug. talk to any real bug person and they will tell you never get a super beetle. and the last time i checked this is an aircooled forum vans and transporters - all years well im not sure but i think a 1970 transporter type 2 (bus) is within those guidelines. get your [email protected]# straight before you start talking that way i wont have to embarrass you







again.

You think you've embarassed me somehow?


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (MagicBus)*

Simmer down people. Different strokes for differnt folks. If it's a VW van then it's cool. Now if only the boss bought a T5 instead of the Renault then I would post a pic.


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (irsa76)*

any of you live down the river in a van because i want to.


----------



## foamcarver (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (flytech78)*

Another question for those running Porsche wheels. Is the bolt patterns the same or is and adapter needer??


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (foamcarver)*

I know more about Eurovans than Vanagons but I'm pretty sure the Vanagon is 5x112 and Porsche rims are 5x130, so yes you'll need an adaptor (if I'm right about the sizes, that is).


----------



## 03euro (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*

What did you use for your air dam? Has it held up ok?


----------



## brent_weide (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers.....*

Pic of my 91 Multivan Westy











_Modified by brent_weide at 7:14 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (03euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03euro* »_What did you use for your air dam? Has it held up ok?

Don't laugh. It's commercial rubber lower floor edge moulding, like they use in hospitals. 
The orginal was 4". I later changed it to 2.5" and it works a lot better.
Az


----------



## caratman (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Rabbit 16v)*

where did you get that roof rack for the vanagon?!?!?!?
I am looking for one.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (caratman)*

Da Da Da... Kugiefvargen!
















Nice thing about Red - hides seam rust! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Dan J Reed)*

Holla at Dan's Westy!
Titian Red rocks!


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (MagicBus)*

drool... I must say, some of the best T3's are in the PNW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_drool... I must say, some of the best T3's are in the PNW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (kingco.kreuzer16V)*

The Best Vans are in Texas!
















ML-320 Wheels by the way.........16"
For Sale!!! $7500.00...... New Alternator, Clutch,Tires......... 01-01-2008
See Vanagon classifieds.
Horrido










_Modified by Horrido Beetle at 7:30 AM 1-1-2008_


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Horrido Beetle)*

syncro pic as promised.


----------



## 82diesel (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

Sorry, I am mostly just a MkIer, but I likes these vans too, as I do all V-dubs. It is my understanding that you guys do WRX swaps, does this mean AWD vans? And what about intercooler placement. Sorry again if my questions seem stupid, just a MkI guy.
thanks
-matt


_Modified by 82diesel at 10:00 PM 1-9-2005_


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (82diesel)*

No it's just an engine swap (WRX engine) and not AWD too (unless someone puts it in a Syncro van to begin with).


----------



## 82diesel (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (gti_matt)*

thanks for the info!


----------



## fuknmuvn (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (gti_matt)*

Tha vanagon is my work van, and the westy is my parents travel van...


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (82diesel)*

Dietrich the Green T4 at Cape Jervis, Sth Australia, when he was lowered. In the distance Kangaroo Is is visible.








And on a Club run Last November.










_Modified by Green T4 at 10:17 PM 1-28-2005_


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Here is my parents' 2002 Eurovan


----------



## fuknmuvn (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Horrido Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horrido Beetle* »_The Best Vans are in Texas!









ML-320 Wheels by the way.........16"
Horrido









whidh adapters did you get to fit those wheels???


----------



## cooleremail (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (fuknmuvn)*


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (cooleremail)*

updates..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Provocyclist (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Heres mine, right now tho, its parked in my garage getting the transmission pulled out for a new clutch, gear oil and some new seals:


----------



## IrieVDub (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Provocyclist)*

my '80 showing off her new suspension. with the aircooled type 4, she's actually pretty quick. 








and the 82 diesel...she needs some attention, but a great van none the less.












_Modified by IrieVDub at 10:49 AM 12-8-2005_


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (IrieVDub)*

hopefully these work


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (AzBarber)*


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (MagicBus)*

from this:








To this: ( makes me ill )








I't's so rough, that I don't feel bad about scratching it up offroading.
16" wheels coming soon!


----------



## CdnVWJunk-e (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Eric Didier)*

Vision is something that I don't think you lack Eric







Syncros are sweet. Any interesting plans for this project or are you just planning on enjoying yourself ?
It makes me ill to see what you westcoasters get used to( and quite frankly probably take for granted)... no rusties or very little.


----------



## 72westie (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (CdnVWJunk-e)*

Rust? what's that?
I'm following syncromark and his new project "syncromog" (I think that's what it's called).
Here's the link: http://www.syncrosource.com/index.html
I'll be doing the mild version of that.


----------



## 03euro (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers*

Here's mine. An '03 T4 with BBS CH 18"s:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_nick (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

here's my '84... atm the engine is about 5min from sitting on the ground, but I haven't gotten around to pushing it back over the concrete and pulling it. "maybe next weekend...." (what I've said for 3 weeks now)


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (vw_nick)*

here is my 92 westy sporting 17 " s4 mags (desperatly needing a drop ) and my white 92 euro wich I use for general transportation....


----------



## hubsch (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (adphil)*

Our '02 GLS with 17x8 BBS RVs, clear corners and "Pilot" rear bumper protection:


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (hubsch)*

my 1972 westy:


----------



## pcav (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

my 99 with BF all terrains. next step, push bar and lights!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_my 1972 westy:

















nice ride. it's so clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (72westie)*

bump from the past....


----------



## Doublecab (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jcwCT)*

Heres my Vanagon.........'91 Carat/wolfsbrg.


----------



## Doublecab (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Doublecab)*

My '86 Doublecab...........


----------



## eline1221 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Doublecab)*

Here's my 84 wolfsburg sunroof model forever waiting for the 1.8t to go in and dump to 1.9 wasserleaker.....


----------



## 72westie (Jan 22, 2005)

Here is a picture of my '82 Sunroof Vanagon.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (72westie)*

My friend's Vanagon. It just might make it's way into my driveway and then add some Monte's.


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...rc=ph


----------



## spaeth (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Photos*









The 90 16" Syncro DoKa








Our 90 Westy Multi Van
Craig


----------



## cheech8822 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jshaddvw)*

hey, I know this is an old post...but i was cruisin the site and noticed your Bus. Its really clean i like it. I just bought a 71 but it has a little rust. i was curious if you had any rust on yours before you restored it and how you went aobut fixing it. im having a hard time finding a place to help me in hawaii.


----------



## danfromsyr (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (cheech8822)*

Heres mine on the Watkins Glen international racetrack in Watkins glen NY, during our annual Westies @ Watkins camp out and track event. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's quite a riot to see 20+ fully loaded campers taking the 2.5mi twisty and hilly road track.








my 1980 ASI Riviera conversion with a 1.6TD conversion.. still managed to hit 55~60mph int he straights, before having to downshift and take the turns hard.. some are a reverse and uphill rough when you loose boost.








http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...59444








for more information on [email protected] in the fall in NYS contact me or check LIMBO events


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (danfromsyr)*

All these pics make me really miss the old van. My parents bought it new in '90 (was an '89 model w/ weekender package). All the kids learned to drive on it. Haven't seen a better van since (could seat all 7 family members *and* a wheelchair for my sister. My mom sold it two years ago with over 370,000 km on it (2nd engine). The first engine blew at 40,000 km and was replaced under warranty. Best Van Ever. Period. I wish I bought it off my mom. Anyway, here she is: (oh yeah, and it was manual):


----------



## 99beetlegrl (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Mk2Golf)*

Here are my husband's 80 westy being towed by my 2001 Eurovan. Long story but the west was back on the road 3 days later. Darn engine fire.


----------



## 99beetlegrl (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (99beetlegrl)*

Whoops, here is a bigger pic.


----------



## Grumpy1 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (99beetlegrl)*


----------



## tbird (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

My 90 MV



hoth van


My old 87GL


----------



## SyncroWesty (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

1991 Syncro Camper, Subaru 3.3, Front & Rear Locking Differentials, South African Carat II 15" Alloy Wheels, Custom Gary Lee Rear Tire Carrier, Propex Heater, H4 Euro Headlights w/ washers.


----------



## Provocyclist (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (SyncroWesty)*

I dunno if this is a wee-post, but heres mine:


----------



## Thumposaurus (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Provocyclist)*









Older pic from a Bug-Out.
I'm currently up to my elbows in a thorough upper end teardown and re-build after a head malfunction.
While I'm at it I'm cleaning and powdercoating everything.


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (72westie)*

upssss.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amishman (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (Hey its Antman)*

Here is mine. 1989 Syncro Westfalia Camper.
tj


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## vanski (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (max44)*








/IMG]







IMG]


----------



## amishman (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (vanski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanski* »_







/IMG]







IMG]

Love the Redwoods. My wife and my favorite place to go. tj


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (amishman)*

The Synfalia got out right after the video recorder was turned off.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-BiSDjyq7g


































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Beetsport at 8:42 PM 4-5-2007_


_Modified by Beetsport at 10:44 AM 4-15-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (amishman)*

Heres One of Two: 


















I am getting the itch to restore and modify the gasser after spending some time on here.


----------



## Doublecab (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Moving my '61 15 window.


----------



## jakestar (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

My 2002 EV Westy...


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Rabbit 16v)*

In Switzerland!

















In Ostreich (Worthersee)








In Luxemburg


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

here's a coupe of pics of my 93 mv with 4 video screens on amg monoblocks. hope you likes


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

here's a coupe of pic of my 90 vanagon on 18" fk's stagguard


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jakestar)*

up from the dead


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jakestar)*


----------



## Dieselkraftstoff (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Here's the twins:


----------



## RS transporter (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Dieselkraftstoff)*

Last year at the OktoberFast event in Stowe, Vermont.








Recent Weitec sportfaherwerk springs & Van-Cafe SA big brake kit.











_Modified by RS transporter at 11:46 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## brotherhoodvw (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## menotyou (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (brotherhoodvw)*

My 72, what it looked like this spring when I got it.


----------



## menotyou (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (menotyou)*

What He looks like now...


----------



## Stonewall78 (Aug 1, 2003)

My new family mover:
















1999 Eurovan, Porcelain Blue.
Projectzwo body kit, headlights, grill, exhaust, sport suspension, wing
17" Projectzwo rims with winter tires
19" ATS wheels with summer tires
Trailer hitch
Climatronic - climate control with heated seats
Factory snap in curtains since it is a weekender 

_Modified by Stonewall78 at 11:28 PM 1-13-2008_


_Modified by Stonewall78 at 11:28 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## dubbinit (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

A few of mine:







MG]








Working on buying this:


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (dubbinit)*

My '66 bus:


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (66busman)*

a decent pic of the van...
still got lots to do...wheels, engine, etc...


----------



## dredward (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (tbird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbird* »_My 90 MV



hoth van


My old 87GL




You live right around the corner from me. I have the syncro pop-top by Branciforte and Windham. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rj45 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (dredward)*

Here's my new '63 Standard


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

Heres my bus when i find it and get it up to what i want it to look like.....


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Wolfsburgstore)*

Dietrich the Green T4.


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Green T4)*


----------



## Green T4 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Green T4)*

Dietrich at the Tour Down Under at Aldinga Beach.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

this thread got me thinking of getting one


----------



## menotyou (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_this thread got me thinking of getting one 

Ya can't go wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

if only the EVs with a stick shift were in better condition


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (lagomorph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lagomorph* »_a decent pic of the van...
still got lots to do...wheels, engine, etc...









How do some early Vans have the big VW badge in the grille from '89-91ish? Can you just glue it on where the old one was? I think it makes the vans look 110% better.
-Rob


----------



## MarkE (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (robw_z)*

Here's my '84.


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jcwCT)*

My current money pit:


----------



## smokeymountaindub (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (remmyGLI)*

Just bought her 2 days ago..... this is my second VW ever.
Guess I'm officially addicted.


----------



## castrogtstoyo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (smokeymountaindub)*


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jakestar)*

My 2001 MVWK


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (jakestar)*

hey...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Heres a couple of past and future...
1984 Westie 1.9 AAZ motor 16" factory syncro wheels LT mirrors.








1998 T4 Project ZWO van (with my Golf race car on the trailer)








1988 Dehler Profi








1982 DOKA (Scrapped due to way too much work SN 182)








1990 T# Single Cab 1.7 D (Great motor for this truck scrapped due to rust._)


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (VonDeutschVW)*


----------



## Bubs (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## SHEEZ (May 6, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Here is my 84 brick..
2276cc, dual 40's


----------



## Beetsport (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (SHEEZ)*




























_Modified by Beetsport at 12:08 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Beetsport)*

I hate you you suck...... JK nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crez (Jul 8, 2000)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Beetsport)*

my 1982 Diesel Westy with an 1.8l swap on 4th of July weekend - camping in the dunes down in the Outer Banks
















_Modified by crez at 2:41 PM 7-19-2008_

_Modified by crez at 2:43 PM 7-19-2008_


_Modified by crez at 2:43 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## 1993EuroVan (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

Beetsport: _Love_ your van.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: Photos (spaeth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaeth* »_








The 90 16" Syncro DoKa

Also very cool!


----------



## dubbelhytt (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Beetsport)*









Hi there!
1990 16" syncro doka 4-door. Major bodywork resto in progress then cab is getting the tristar treatment!
Brian


----------



## SyncroScott (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (dubbelhytt)*

So Ol' Blue has been put out to pasture...literally. But we had some good times!
















Here is the new work in progress, as it rolled in...








...and under the knife.








Wish me luck. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers.....*

The twins...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi


----------



## kikkan85 (Jul 27, 2008)

here are my T5


----------



## whtghst (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (kikkan85)*

Now, quite simply. . .that is just drop dead sexy! I really would love to have a T5 to go along with my T4. Oh, and one of those double cab pickups with Syncro would be nice too.


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (whtghst)*

Klaus and the Dragonfly (1957 Thompson Deluxe Sea Coaster)


----------



## Hey its Antman (May 30, 2002)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Beetsport)*

got vws


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

Here is my 87GL with a subie EJ22

















































Ken


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers.....*

quick camping trip
Exploring Lizard Wash, Anza-Borrego Desert State Park, eastern
San Diego County
















Under a full moon, Salton Sea State Rec Area, 227' below sea level


----------



## fastwagens (May 5, 2006)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (ken_mag)*

Here is a couple current rides
















cheers


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

another thread to post a pic of my Van!








since I can't do anything else with it ...
got the motor running but sounded horrible; going to try motor #2
haven't had a car for 7 months but I refuse to compromise!!
edit: WOW, too big.
Might get a 2nd van this wknd tho .. if I feel up to riding my bike 26 miles! 


_Modified by Troike at 8:49 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (fastwagens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastwagens* »_Here is a couple current rides
















cheers

What tire sizie on those A8's? Nice T4


----------



## HorribleHarry (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: post pics of your Vw bus, vans or campers..... (Hey its Antman)*

my 87 Syncro...


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Lets make this thread alive


----------



## Lithe (Apr 3, 2002)

*1999 Eurovan MV*


----------



## Lugboot (Sep 24, 2010)

Sweet Pics, everyone! I finally have a couple to share from our recent trip to AZ and back. 

In Missouri: 
 

Really Good Fresh Jerky in NM 
 

Outside Sedona 
 

Post-ride in Sedona 
 

Ooops...brokeded. The only casualty of the trip. Easily fixed with a new handle.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Calling Canadian owners. Post your T4 Dokas and Transporters (Commercial).


----------



## mastermarine (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is a pic of mine from last year. What a great rig!


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Guys Im rarely on here but I think Im gonna start visiting alot more... You all have stellar vans!!! Glad to be in such good company! 

Anyways heres one of mine... 

The day I brought her home... Well the next morning actually after she had her tint.... 









OEM RS6 wheels.... 









MKIII VR6 Euro front valance... 









Few months later I wrapped it in Sattin White.... 









Recoated the wheels... 









Lowered her on Blistines and H&R's... 









Updated rear badge... 









Euro smoked rears and fronts... 









As she sat before winter.... 









Currently I am taking the wrap off... For a proper complete paint in Ibis White... Complete interior redo... 3 rows of Recaro (rep) seats and bamboo flooring... Ipad intergrated dash and full glass roof.... Ill post more in a few months when its all done! 

Cheers Jeremy


----------



## mtb2liv (Feb 2, 2012)

WOW! A ton of work and nice job at that...great van and I am very interested in seeing you post pics as you re-do the van with the planned changes...keep us informed!


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

A4dream said:


> Currently I am taking the wrap off... For a proper complete paint in Ibis White... Complete interior redo... 3 rows of Recaro (rep) seats and bamboo flooring... Ipad intergrated dash and full glass roof.... Ill post more in a few months when its all done!
> 
> Cheers Jeremy


 I hope God is with you on that because it is amazing!


----------



## A4dream (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## uno1 (May 20, 2008)

Hello 

Sold my cabrio but I can't without VW 
So I bought two months ago new vw for myself

1991 syncro Transporter 1,6td with front and rear difflocks 










It will have total makeover


----------



## adamjjohn203 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just picked it up in Canada and drive it over the border last weekend. It's our first...1987 full camper. Needs some engine work to make it purr.


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

here is Big Rhonda (wife named her after Big Rho on that 70s Show)


----------



## ispy (Apr 19, 2012)

My '93, as it sits now. I'll get around to some window tint one of these days. Maybe wash it too. 

By the way, I like how this thread went into a coma for 3 years, then woke up again. :laugh:


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*2001 EV MV Weekender - My little buddy*

Here's some pics from our recent 1700 mile journey from the SF Bay Area to Mojave National Preserve, Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, Las Vegas, Calico Ghost Town, and back home. This van has been our best automotive investment ever.  










Ludlow Cafe on Route 66 leading into Mojave:


----------



## ispy (Apr 19, 2012)

Whoa....nice spoiler on the rear hatch. I've never seen one, though I've just recently gotten into the EV. Is it an OE piece? Where'd you get it?


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

It's a Kamei hatch spoiler. I haven't seen one for sale for quite a while. I originally bought it from the Potters at parts4vws.com. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuggyBoy (Nov 6, 2002)

91 Vanagon gl with Audi A6 4.2 17" by 8.5" polished fat fives


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

That looks great with the fat fives!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrooksterMK116V (Jan 15, 2006)

2.4D Turbo


----------



## Westylifestyle (Apr 1, 2012)

This :thumbup:



Beetsport said:


> The Synfalia got out right after the video recorder was turned off..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-BiSDjyq7g
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Spectaculiciousnes (May 12, 2008)

ispy said:


> Whoa....nice spoiler on the rear hatch. I've never seen one, though I've just recently gotten into the EV. Is it an OE piece? Where'd you get it?


I bought mine off ebay UK. Shipping was more than the spoiler but still cheaper than a Kamei bought domestically. Also mine doesn't slope down on the top edge like that one appears to do.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Not mine but spotted by in California. VW Multivan California that is actually not sold in California :screwy:.


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


Untitled by Maxi_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Parafanaylya (Feb 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Parafanaylya (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## uno1 (May 20, 2008)

bought one syncro more from finland


----------



## ayarnell7 (Nov 8, 2012)

1999 MV


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

uno1 said:


> bought one syncro more from finland


That is so badass!


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

BuggyBoy said:


> 91 Vanagon gl with Audi A6 4.2 17" by 8.5" polished fat fives


Gorgeous

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1.8TJet 16VRab (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's some of our 81 Westy we got this past June - we love it!


----------



## redi (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my -84 1.6d Transporter. Bought it for 350 €uros with blowed engine. Swapped 1.9 aaz with a few mods. Then made my own lowering kit and put some 15" merc wheels on it.





































ps. Uno don't take all our T3's to Estonia. I want that high sliding door Deutsche Post model!


----------



## Rob C (Jun 19, 2001)

I finally got a chance to use our side tent so I had to take a couple pictures. 








The monkeys that ride in it


----------



## GBA 88WEST LA (Feb 23, 2013)

*88 Westy 2.5 Subi*


----------



## -OUTT1E- (Jul 8, 2004)

*Here is my 2001 Eurovan on 17x9.5 BBS RS's*


----------



## Fantobacon (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

<a href="http://s30.photobucket.com/user/bucknutty75/media/20140611_142516_zpshmcdk1iu.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c334/bucknutty75/20140611_142516_zpshmcdk1iu.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20140611_142516_zpshmcdk1iu.jpg"/></a>

2.5 TDI 15" bbs RG


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Just put this thing back together after engine refresh with new chains, tensioners, head gasket, piston rings and head rebuild....


----------



## DanHammer (Nov 21, 2006)

*2001 vw ev gls*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dandela/17775636853/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## kombivan (Jul 20, 2015)

uno1 said:


> Hello
> 
> Sold my cabrio but I can't without VW
> So I bought two months ago new vw for myself
> ...


You will get a longer life with original paint if possible. best to only paint what you have to I have 6 of these and the most recent I purchased because it's still original paing only got a few minor repairs to do. The seams is what stuff up a respray as you never seem to get them right again.


----------



## kombivan (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## kombivan (Jul 20, 2015)

*Love this picture.*


----------



## nasd90 (Jan 10, 2015)

https://cvws.icloud-content.com/B/A...icloud.com&s=bsJjTwPznsSAzy2lCFJW92vI9ic&cd=i


----------



## nasd90 (Jan 10, 2015)

nasd90 said:


> https://cvws.icloud-content.com/B/A...icloud.com&s=bsJjTwPznsSAzy2lCFJW92vI9ic&cd=i



EDIT:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/470626229789158528/


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

nasd90 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/470626229789158528/












Sweet looking van! :thumbup:

I really like the little VW logo by the tail light -- reminds of some of my past VWs -- most of which usually either side marker or a little emblem along the side. Sadly, EV's never seem to have been adorned with anything as interesting.

What did you use -- a wheel hub cover?


----------



## nasd90 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks man... The emblem was there from the last owner, I never asked them.


----------



## loganm20 (Apr 26, 2013)

*99 Eurovan MV*










http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/picture.php?albumid=35146&pictureid=267434

225/55/17 ET 35
2013 Audi A6


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

Some of the vans I've had a hand in building 

Soon to be a poptop conversion 











The I've build all three in this picture . The Silver van is also about to be a poptop conversion. 










This was a fun restoration/customization.










This 4 wheel disc brake Syncro conversion is still in the works with lots of custom stuff being done! 











Lifted Winnebago! 










Lots of cool custom stuff done to this green 2003! 




















It's late! I'll post more pictures later. Lots more cool vans and pictures to post.


----------



## osuidoc (Aug 19, 2004)

My previous creation ... 










And latest


----------



## mammonista (Dec 6, 2014)

*My DIYDOKA "Vanomo" but maybe soon to be a ragtop?*

I had owned this van for about five years when I decided to turn it into a DIY DOKA about four years ago. Did the sheet metal cutting at my kid's place about two hundred miles away and with enough tack welds I was able to safely drive it home on the interstate. I can honestly say on that long drive home at least four cars passed me with the drivers giving me enthusiastic 'thumbs up' Since then not a drive has gone by without somebody coming up to me at a parking lot or yelling to me at an intersection about how cool the truck it. Sometimes (though not often) it's kind of embarrassing. 
To be honest 'Vanomo' still needs a lot of work. Almost the entire interior needs going through with the exception of the instrument cluster, the dash, the skylight, and the seats (the rear seats still fold out to make a bed!!!) there's a lot to go through. I need to have someone detemper and cut the rear side windows, and the body obviously needs some work. I also need to find another rear hatch to turn into a tailgate as I butchered the original.
And I need to get Vanomo back on the road as it's been laid up for a long time while I changed the turbo (Oh, I forgot to mention I'm running a 1.9 AAZ intercooled td) and had the air-cooled trans rebuilt. But the drivetrain should be done in about a month and I'm seriously thinking about going topless. 
*I welcome any thoughts on this and have provided a photoshop image of what that might look like!!!*


----------



## Alaskan_Euro (Jul 14, 2015)

Here's my project '93 T4 MV: got her with a busted timing belt, so I have been slowly replacing/repairing that part of her before getting on to body issues (the interior is in EXCELLENT shape  ). BTW, she only has 119K... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Izan (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone
Im new here
Here is my Syncro
Still have a wbx but upgraded to 2.3
Im in the process in replacing with 1.8T
Will get some advice here from you hopefully ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

Hot van alert. 










If anybody has more pictures of this van -- please post them! 

I followed the licence plate to the Lithuanian van club: [url]http://vw-bus.lt [/URL]


----------



## wildenbeast (Jul 25, 2008)

My first foray into vans, a Syncro Adventurewagen:

















Then I sold it as I was moving to Canada and needed to simplify my belongings. Once I moved back to the states, I found this van (which I regret selling):









And now I'm onto this Syncro Eurovan that Cole has helped me with:









Bill


----------



## Xtremjeepn (Jan 9, 2005)

All awesome looking vans Bill!!


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

My lunchbox









Ghetto curtains









Music festival


















Grillin out with some tunes/beers on Lake Michigan









:beer:


----------

